

Bitcoin, what took ye so long? (2011) - mike_esspe
http://unenumerated.blogspot.de/2011/05/bitcoin-what-took-ye-so-long.html

======
acjohnson55
It's Satoshi speculation day, I see! Well, this is all new to me, so I'm
looking forward to learning more of the Bitcoin backstory.

------
intellegacy
the legend himself.

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile;u=3;sa=show...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?action=profile;u=3;sa=showPosts)

